# Cambridge Autogleam vs 10,000 mile BMW E30 Evo2 M3



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Evening..

Hopefully the video isnt too dull and it gives a brief insight into how much work goes into the polishing... some great backing music as well if I do say so myself (yes yes one was used recently in a video on here but its so good I couldn't help but use it again). Remember to change it to 720HD






I spent 2 days on this 10,000 mile Evo2 E30 last week down at Munic Legends. The car was then heading to Devon to its new owner.

Not many in depth photos but I was working flat out again to get this done in the garage working hours.


































































After lots of polishing the car was given a coat of Blackfire paint sealant and then 2 coats of Zymol Vintage wax. Interior carpets were shampoo'd and wet vac'd. Leather was cleaned and conditioned. Glass was cleaned and sealed with RainX.

The end result...


















































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

*perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow wow wow. What a car, looks amazing mate


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Stunning, what a car and being an Evo2 its even rarer!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Wish I had 32k to spend.

That is Beautiful!!


----------



## simonfoy (May 1, 2010)

What a superb job, one of the best


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Superb :thumb:


----------



## honeyman (Aug 17, 2009)

Stunning job, the best shape M3 ever and thats from someone with a not to shabby E46 M3.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

proper job, on one of the all time greats.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i CANT believe ive just seen a blurry picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: theres a 1st for everything 

superb work mate


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

lost for words, stunning work AND car. thanks:thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> i CANT believe ive just seen a blurry picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: theres a 1st for everything
> 
> superb work mate


haha which one.. the 2nd down?

Yeah i didnt really have the time to set up lots of photos as I was on a tight deadline but it was such a lively car I tried to grab a few... I manually focused a few though to get them to show up the defects better and then when there are no defects its hard to see what to focus on lol... C+ for effort


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Fantastic job on a stunning car. :thumb:

Can't help but wonder which idiot cheapskate put Fulda ditchfinders on it though. :wall:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Stunning work there,fantastic!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding job!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

jedi-knight83 said:


> haha which one.. the 2nd down?
> 
> Yeah i didnt really have the time to set up lots of photos as I was on a tight deadline but it was such a lively car I tried to grab a few... I manually focused a few though to get them to show up the defects better and then when there are no defects its hard to see what to focus on lol... C+ for effort


yeah the 2nd corrected one on the wing  im only pulling ya leg mate. it just wasn't up to your usual photographic standards  wouldnt say a C+, B+ A- maybe  lol


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

I love those wheels. want them so badly!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Amazing job


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

very nice mate, is that your garage/ workshop in the pics?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Superb....classic motor and outstanding detail...great stuff


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work and a stunning finish


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

ant_s said:


> very nice mate, is that your garage/ workshop in the pics?


No afraid not that was Munich Legends showroom.


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Thats class


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, that is stunning!! :argie:


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Best on here


----------



## perfectcar (Jul 22, 2010)

OUCH!!!! in my face :=)
The music on the video is awasome. 

Your video software is "magix video deluxe"?



PS: sorry for my english (i'm french)


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very very nice


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

perfectcar said:


> OUCH!!!! in my face :=)
> The music on the video is awasome.
> 
> Your video software is "magix video deluxe"?
> ...


No its muvee reveal.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Wow! Love these :argie: and this one now looks fantastic :thumb: :thumb:

Very jealous of the the new owner - he's got a gem there!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great transformation and cracking finish at the end of what must have been a long old drive!!!!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

slrestoration said:


> Great transformation and cracking finish at the end of what must have been a long old drive!!!!


That was nothing. I do work down there quite often and happen to have a friend 2 mins down the road from the munich legends garage so working there 2 days was easy...

... after finishing the M3 though I then drove to southend to pick up my girlfriend.. then back to cambridge to wash/change/pack, then down to somerset for a long weekend, got there at 3am. Drove home tuesday, drove up to hull wednesday morning for another job, worked till 11pm wednesday then 8am-11:30pm thursday, up at 6am friday to drive back to northampton for 2 top ups.. home at 5:45pm just to pick up my football gear then out for a 5-a-side match...  collapsed back through the door at 7pm and fell asleep lol :buffer:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

No rest for the wicked eh!! Glad to see that the the busy lifestyle doesn't affect your work:lol:
Feel free to pop in & see us anytime your'e down.
Regards Nick


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

slrestoration said:


> No rest for the wicked eh!! Glad to see that the the busy lifestyle doesn't affect your work:lol:
> Feel free to pop in & see us anytime your'e down.
> Regards Nick


where abouts are you then? If got a ford gt and a viper to do down that way soon.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

All but Gatwick Airport. 2 nice bits of kit lined up then


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Looks good Nathan but dude you got to stop knocking off my videos  Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

james b said:


> Looks good Nathan but dude you got to stop knocking off my videos  Ha Ha Ha!


Stop making such good videos then 

hows your new unit? you in yet? I must pop by and say hello some time... If I happen to have a couple of beers in the van.. all the better


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Hopefully i get the keys Wednesday, thats the plan anyway, then its detailer by day 
and painting and decorating by night for a week or two


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks great mate - Top job


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Cracking work, looks stunning!!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Fantastic work by you on one of the best cars ever made, but for 32k to buy I would have been wanting some top of the range tyres rather than a set of fuldas.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

stunning! I nearly got one of these before my Z3MC.

BTW anyone know what that first song is in the video? thanks


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie: YES PLEASE!!!!

superb:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Deep perfect finish :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work there fella


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Came up well for a rusty old turd.


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Amazing work there man. What a beast of a machine.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

veeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrry nice :thumb:..


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb!:thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

great job!


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

great car and colour..looks perfect..:thumb:


----------



## Ascona 1.3S (Dec 24, 2010)

Great work !!! so damn clean and pretty


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

AMAZING!!! great work


----------

